# knife rolls



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

a couple of weeks ago I misplaced my knife roll somewhere between, Viking Cooking School, the farmer's market and my kitchen......ugh. 
Thank goodness I carry only 2 knives (the cool global I won on Cheftalk....and need to replace, and the wustof/heinkel (they interchange for me) 5" boning knife. Then of course the 3 microplanes, the peeler, the spoons, etc......
I've replaced the wustof and bought a ceramic knife but was in sticker shock over the knife rolls. I bought mine at a retail kitchen shop in SF a few years ago for $25....loved it. Do any of you have a resource for knife rolls?


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I use a camo (easier to spot and ID than everyone else's black) Messermeister that I spent somewhere in the $25 range for.

Check out the knife rolls on amazon.com. They have many in the $25-30 range. Heck, they have my camo one for $20.99!

I also use a hard-cased Johnson & Wales set that I got a great price on - used - on eBay.

Good luck and I'm sorry to hear that you "lost" your knife roll. (I'm sure someone assisted in its loss.)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

my bus. card was pretty prominently placed, so anyone wanting to return it certainly had pertinent info to do so.......yeah was a bummer.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Check out eBay. There's quite a variety...you might even spot your lost one there :crazy:


----------



## adam browne (Oct 4, 2006)

Take it from me, when you been doing this a few years and bought yourself the right knife for the right job, or you've bought the cheap knife and someone else has bought you another, you end up with a lot of kit. Then you start talking about Calculators, rulers, plasters, marker pens, spatulas and the rest of the crap you might need. Your best bet is to buy a toolbox. I paid about £10 for mine. Yes its big, but you can fit everything you need in it and its lockable. Always a good idea!!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Great idea Adam! As my catering business is fairly small.....not the kitchen but the hired in staff. I rarely travel with anything but a couple of basics....a serated bread knife, a 5inch boning (that is my 90% of the time use knife) and possibly another.....+ odds and ends depending on where I'm going.

The farmer's market demos are very basic. Usually one or two dishes, cooked outdoors using products from the market with a few additions....but most of the time the recipes are designed for homecooks. The burners, a cutting board, a bowl, oil, salt and pepper......real basic. So all the pastry stuff is not necessary. 

When I teach a cooking class the school usually has all the equipment I need, or I can improvise......comes from cooking outdoors ALOT.

My kitchen is supposed to be off limits, but as it's an old church with alot of theatre companies roaming the halls during the cooler months. Security sometimes has holes. 

So, I guess what I'm saying is I don't generally have a need to haul around alot of equipment. My baking shtuff stays at the commerical kitchen with the commercial ovens, mixers etc. A couple of my knives bounce between a few venues.....but the majority of the time are lodged in their respective homes. So a small knife roll works for me.

It must be a nightmare to work in places where your equipment has the possibility of walking.


----------

